# Welcome To Myself



## JTnWI (Nov 9, 2017)

Just joined, looking forward to learning a ton from the folks in this forum. I have been smoking meat for a few years. I have a cheapy Smoker Hollow propane smoker that works okay for what I need. I just recently (in the past 10 days) started building my first UDS.


----------



## tropics (Nov 9, 2017)

Welcome JT doesn't matter what you smoke on,if you can control heat it will cook the meat.
Check out the UDS Forum
Richie


----------



## bluewhisper (Nov 9, 2017)

Welcome to the board! Settle in and join the conversations. Lots of UDS people here and they can help you make your drum as ugly as possible ... he said.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 9, 2017)

Howdy.. Enjoy and be safe!


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 10, 2017)

Welcome to SMF!
Happy to have you join the group!
Al


----------

